# OV charges same day as hospital admittance



## SamanthaM (Jan 13, 2011)

Our office is looking for some clarification if someone could help out...we have a multi-specialty practice and we are wondering if we can bill for an office visit if the patient is later admitted to the hospital -- Previously we could not do this because our MDs were also rounding on the hospital patients, so we would have been "double-dipping" -- but our practice has since changed and our MDs no longer see the patients at the hospital.  Not that this happens very often, but we are just curious how others are handling this type of situation.  Thanks!


----------



## LindaEV (Jan 13, 2011)

If I am understanding correctly, your provider is NOT seeing the patient after they are admitted...so then they absolutley can bill for the office visit.

If they were going to see the patient in the hospital, then you would only bill one code.


----------



## grams1 (Jan 13, 2011)

*reply to ov/hospital admission*

I need some clarification on this tread, our providers will see a patient in the office and decide the need to be admitted. they will send the patient to the er dept with admission papers, they will see patient the next day.. Can they bill for the office visit and also bill for the h&p on the same day or do they lose the office visit..  

2nd example
Can provider admit the patient he has seen same day,then do the h&p the next following day allowing them to recieve both charges...


----------



## cheermom68 (Jan 14, 2011)

*H&P*

99221-99223 are initial hospital encounters not H&P's.  If the physician does not see the patient in the hospital that day, they cannot charge the  99221-99223.  In your first example, they would charge the office visit and then the next day when they see the patient in the hospital for the first time, they would charge the 99221-99223 as per their documentation.  
LeeAnn


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 17, 2011)

I code for surgeons and if they see the patient in the office and decide to admit them on that same day I code the admit only. I do not code the office visit.
Our physicians do round on the patients at the hospital and they do go to the hospital after they have seen their office patients to do the appropriate paperwork and dictation for their direct admits.


----------



## SamanthaM (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok...I think I got the answer to my original question -- if our MDs see a patient who gets admitted later that day we should still be able to bill for the office visit...since our MDs don't have admitting privileges and aren't seeing the patients at that point.  Thanks!


----------

